# Difference with Yuga and Type Ds



## Durben (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry if there is already a topic like this...
But I just wanted to know if there is a difference from the yuga cubes from 9spuzzles and the Type D's from Cube4you.
Thank you.


----------



## joey (Jun 27, 2008)

Nothing. Same cube.


----------



## Uberdad (Jun 27, 2008)

My yuga came with different ( thicker ) screws than my type D did. Everything else seems to be the same. Perhaps its just my cube?


----------

